# Sportcast Shuttle 656 SCM Reel vs Sportscast 666 SCM W Shuttle



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

what is the difference between the two other than the 666 seems to have a wider spool.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SC,

The 656 works best with .35 mm (15 lb in most lines) line. The 666W works best with 17-18 lb test line. For me, the 666W is the perfect drum reel, casting like a 656 but with a wider spool that lets you run 17-18 lb test and not worry about capacity.

Other than that they are similar reels.

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Probably going to put one on the 12' 3-7oz


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 656 on mine Bruce


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

bronzbck1 said:


> I have a 656 on mine Bruce


you just never know though when you might hook into something like Earlene did that one Saturday night, it was going to spool an abu 7500 till it cut off on the bar ... but I will take your advice seriously ... I bought me one of those pretty white fishing shirts like you had before we left .... Hey if I want to catch fish like you gotta dress the part


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

also would be spooling it up with 20lb Berkley Pro Spec


----------

